# Having fun with the Canyon Spectral: ON



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-canyon-cllctv-uk-contingent-style-it-up-on-emtbs.html

These guys are whipping this ebike around like a 35lbs enduro bike! 
Yes, they get paid to ride this ebike, and quite frankly I'm jealous! I wish someone paid me to ride their bike


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Nicely balanced store bought ebike there, but I wonder what the expensive price is of them ebikes. And how many volts its rocking and watts its spitting out. Nicely balanced for sure, but they seem to be always pedaling, no time to rest.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I put my name on the list for when they come out. I wasn’t sure if I should go with medium or large. Seems like this bike has a long seat tube. I’m 5’11’ 32 inseam, I’m going for a medium.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

At your height I would go large.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thats why its best to sit on the bike to see how it feels.


----------

